# Brahms Horn Trio in E flat major, Op. 40



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Brahms Horn Trio Op.40 - Barenboim, Perlman, Clevenger*

Not the best sound, but impressive performance.

mvt 1


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 2


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 3


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 4


----------

